# Beautiful Auric Chloride



## Geo (Aug 16, 2011)

there's 1 OZT in this solution.that's one very expensive mason jar. :lol:


----------



## rusty (Aug 16, 2011)

Your going to encounter problems with that metal lid on your jar.


----------



## Geo (Aug 16, 2011)

i put that on there just to move it from where it was because it was so full. i have a 1 gallon glass container i store my solution in i bought from wal-mart that has a plastic lid, just kind of hard and very scary carrying a glass container with a couple of thousands of dollars worth of my hard work. :lol:


----------



## HAuCl4 (Aug 16, 2011)

Bad idea to store HAuCl4 in a mason jar!. :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 16, 2011)

It's also going to be a problem trying to pour it off.You may want to consider siphoning it down to the bottom then rinsing the rest into your gallon container (via a funnel of course).


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 16, 2011)

One of these would be great. They sell them at walmart.

http://www.rubbermaid.com/Category/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?Prod_ID=RP091954&CatName=NewProducts


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 16, 2011)

goldenchild said:


> One of these would be great. They sell them at walmart.
> 
> http://www.rubbermaid.com/Category/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?Prod_ID=RP091954&CatName=NewProducts


Unfortunately they will absorb some of the auric chloride,if left for any significant amount of time.Plus it can puncture pretty easy,and it is still difficult to pour out of.
I have used every substandard vessel I could find when I started,just to save money.But I never had as perfect results,as I have using the appropriate borosilicate glassware/labware.I know it is expensive,but with research and patience you can find plenty on ebay for good prices.When I find a really good deal,I will buy several cases at a time.


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 16, 2011)

mic said:


> Unfortunately they will absorb some of the auric chloride,if left for any significant amount of time.Plus it can puncture pretty easy,and it is still difficult to pour out of.
> I have used every substandard vessel I could find when I started,just to save money.But I never had as perfect results,as I have using the appropriate borosilicate glassware/labware.



I agree that it may absorb some of the AuCl4 if stored for long periods of time. Pouring off is pretty easy though if you use one of the rounded corners. Anything that can puncture a rubbermaid object will shatter a glass vessel even easier. I'm not a spokesperson for rubbermaid or anything. I'm just sayin.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Aug 16, 2011)

HAuCl4 said:


> Bad idea to store HAuCl4 in a mason jar!. :lol:



Or any other type of jar whatsoever. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Geo (Aug 16, 2011)

i appreciate all the replies guys and the advise. i store my AuCl in the same container lazersteve showed in his video. that is placed in a plastic bin with a lid. i put the solution in the pics in the mason jar just to get some photos of it, mainly because i like mason jars. some processes i do i will use a mason jar because ive seen my grand mother, my mother and my wife canning and i know the range of temps a mason jar can go thru without breaking. you can boil water in a mason jar and set it out on a counter top and it still wont break, for that reason they have my support. :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 16, 2011)

Geo said:


> i appreciate all the replies guys and the advise. i store my AuCl in the same container lazersteve showed in his video. that is placed in a plastic bin with a lid. i put the solution in the pics in the mason jar just to get some photos of it, mainly because i like mason jars. some processes i do i will use a mason jar because ive seen my grand mother, my mother and my wife canning and i know the range of temps a mason jar can go thru without breaking. you can boil water in a mason jar and set it out on a counter top and it still wont break, for that reason they have my support. :lol:



You will find they will break at the most inopertune time you can imagine.


----------



## rasanders22 (Aug 22, 2011)

I am a noob to all of this but I have been doing my AP and HCL soaks in regular 5 gallon buckets from Homedepot. (with a lid of course) The finer stuff like making Auric Cholride i used a old pill bottle. The kind with a child proof cap. I noticed that after it sat a while the bottle changed color where the solution was sitting at. Anywaysm now I have a set of beakers on the way from amazon with hopes of getting more. I need to take my steel and stainless steel bins into the recycling yard so that will probably be how I pay for it.


----------

